# Tech Chat Summary, 5-9-05



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

*Tech Chat Summary May 9, 2005*

Intro with Mark Jackson and Dan Minnick

Agenda
25th Anniversary Highlights
DVR 942
Single and Dual mode feature
Special guest from HBO
Interactive update
Quick tips



Video recap of 25 years of E* history
Showing sales office intros
Knoxville 1984
Dallas 1984
Phoenix 1985
Miami 1986
Chicago 1988
Baltimore 1988

First UHF dish positioner (Tracker IV)
First integrated receiver descrambler
Echo 1 Dec 28, 1995
1st dish customer 3-4-96
Satellite constructions
Uplink Center constructions



Overview of DVR 942
2 tuner 2 TV STB, primary HDTV, 2ndary SDTV
Digital Recording
250GB HDD
up to 25 hours HD recording
up to 180 hours SD recording
Or combinations of both HD & SD recording

Pause, Skip, FF/Reverse, etc.
Pause up to 1 hr
TV1
HD
Up-conversion of SD
OTA
480p, 720p, 1080i
up-converted 480i

TV2

SD
Down-converts HD
OTA from Hard Disk

Single and Dual user modes

Like 522 and 625
Single mode
Records 2 live shows (HD or SD) while watching another from HDD
Pic in Pic
Each tuner has 1 hr cache
2 remotes
Shared view allows same output on TV2

Dual mode

TV1 & 2 are independent to view and record
1 live, 1 record


Widescreen 3 hr EPG, 6 diff sizes and multiple fonts
Name Based Recording
HDMI, HDMI to DVI cable included
TV2 RF modulated out is Stereo
USB 2.0 port, will be able to upload slide shows to the 942, and for pocket dish.
Dish comm., uses power lines to transmit phone, 1 rec will need to be connected still.
$699, install additional
DPP will work

Leslie Harper

Explains in detail more about single/dual modes on DVR
PIP

Tech Question for 942 give-away

At what frequency do the UHF Pro remotes operate?



Q&A
Lots of emails
Gary Carlson- When are the 921 getting a new SW update
Renee Darby, L214, end of month
Clean up on items reported on the forums and call center.


Keith - When are the older 5xx , 721, 921 getting NBR?

Dan Minnick, 921, 721 no plans, 510 and 508's will get later this year.

Shane Walker- 942 will not lock on certain OTA's that 811 could?

Steve Mally, Says it could be PSIP or TVCT data issues.
Guide data must sub to locals

David - MPEG4 upgrade, is their going to be a swap, DVR capabilities, etc?

Mark Jackson, says it is coming, working on product, transition plan not yet defined. Transition should be slow and a little ways away.

John - If I install DSL does filters need to be installed on receivers?

Dan Minnick, yes, every phone and STB.

Ken Spirlocks - Can 522 be used on just 1 TV and watch and record

Dan Minnick, Yes, Single/Dual mode allow this.

Tom - Why can't I get Closed Captioning on HDTV?

Dan Minnick, Must turn on HD CC in STB, where as SD in thru TV.

Craig Peterson - Thinking about Voom Channels, Can he cascade in SW64 for 148 and 61.5 with D500.

Paul Langer, must use a DPP44




Winner of 942 giveaway
Matt from Waterbury, CT., 369.5MHz is UHF Pro frequency.



Special Guest, Bob Zitter, Exec VP with HBO
What's new at HBO, HD
HBO chose to go only 1080i
Talks about amount of HBO programming now avail in HD
Discussion of production issues
HBO Sports Jacket Giveaway
Question, what is the total number of HBO and Cinemax channels on DN?




Interactive TV update
Mark and Dan do this segment
Dish Karaoke on Dish Home, go to www.dishkaraoke.com to get accessories
Dish mobile storage, use cell phone to download ring tones, java games and pics, must be WAP enabled and providers that support the feature.



Winner of HBO Jacket 
William - Pearl, Mississippi, 14 channels



Dan Minnick discusses springtime viewing issues that could occur
Rain Fade 
Leaf foliage



More Q&A
Unknown, 721 HDD runs all the time, is this normal?
Dan Minnick, The 721 does not spin down

Bill Schneider - How do you remove scheduled timers instead of hitting skip?

Dan Minnick, Key screen, dish pass screen, timers, select and edit/delete timer.

Robbie Bensons- 501 single digit locals, have to select 4th digit?

Dan Minnick, tells how to map channels to 2-99 range

Beth - Currently subs to HD pak, how to receive locals in HD

Mark Jackson, missed question, thought person wanted to know how to determine if broadcast was HD, but I think viewer was asking how to receive dish HD nets. 

Josh - Recent remodel, can use RG6 for sat?

Paul Langer, look at splitter outside to see if cable installed is RG6.

Howard - I want to use receiver in RV, how to determine how to point dish?

Mark Jackson, asks Dan, Dan says sorry wasn't listening, Mark answers by stating the point dish screen will help with entry of zip code.


Next Charlie Chat Monday, June 13, 2005 9PM EST


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Good one Nippjas... I tried ... kudos


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Thanks for covering this time around, Jason!


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Thanks for covering this time around, Jason!


I'm sure you'll buy the drinks next time I'm in Denver.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

I thought I noted that the USB port may also allow for additional storage tied to the specific reciever... have more HD/SD recording space..


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Excellent job Jason!


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

normang said:


> I thought I noted that the USB port may also allow for additional storage tied to the specific reciever... have more HD/SD recording space..


I reviewed it, yes, good catch, it says you will be able to use USB for uploading digital pics and video for slide shows directly from digital camera, or usb memory sticks, also will be able to archive DVR'd video to supported external HDD, recordings offloaded to external mass storage will be encrypted and married to the specific 942 that recorded it, so content theft cannot occur. Can also be used for upcoming pocket dish.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks, Jason.  (I just couldn't miss "24", after having missed half of last week. )

"use cell phone to download ring tones" What's the point of this?? They're not free, are they? What, the first few are, but then they start charging? Do they have a really good selection or something? Someone please explain to me why I would care to get ringtones from E*. Really, I'd like to know.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Laverne said:


> Thanks, Jason.  (I just couldn't miss "24", after having missed half of last week. )
> 
> "use cell phone to download ring tones" What's the point of this?? They're not free, are they? What, the first few are, but then they start charging? Do they have a really good selection or something? Someone please explain to me why I would care to get ringtones from E*. Really, I'd like to know.


Nope not free.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Ringtones is another Dish Network diversification.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I want a ringtone of Jim saying "that's exciting!"

See ya
Tony


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Jacob S said:


> Ringtones is another Dish Network diversification.


Shouldn't that be "_yet_ another"? :sure:  :lol:


----------



## Stalky14 (Feb 18, 2005)

I can't believe people pay money for ringtones... in some cases more than for a real song on iTunes...
and they EXPIRE! What a brilliant scam.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

And they sound like CRAP!



Stalky14 said:


> I can't believe people pay money for ringtones... in some cases more than for a real song on iTunes...
> and they EXPIRE! What a brilliant scam.


----------



## JerryR (Jun 17, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> *Tech Chat Summary May 9, 2005*
> [*]Like 522 and 625
> [*]Single mode
> 
> ...


 Ya know, Pic in Pic is something I've never figured out how to do with my 522. Anyone know if there are instructions here or elsewhere that describe how to do it?


----------



## sbturner (Jul 24, 2002)

The 522 has to be in single mode and just hit the pip button.


----------



## JerryR (Jun 17, 2004)

sbturner said:


> The 522 has to be in single mode and just hit the pip button.


I'm pretty sure I've tried that before without success but I'll give it a whirl tonight. Thank you.


----------



## M492A (Nov 18, 2004)

In the overview of the 942, what are they referring to here: "Dish comm., uses power lines to transmit phone, 1 rec will need to be connected still."?


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

re: 942 additional storage

Well, he really didn't say when this was coming. Just that is was being looked at.

But, the 942 is really starting to pick up more and more of the 921 promised features.

:shrug: Oh well - hopefully, the mpeg4 transitions will eventually help us get into receivers that give us what we help have had in the first place (archival/increased storage, NBR, reliability)


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

re: mini dish viewer.....

What would also be cool is some kind of USB dongle what would allow us to download movies to laptops (business travelers).

He quoted 1 gig per hour for the portable viewer. That's about standard SD storage. A portable player with a 7" screen doesn't really need full resolution.

Lowering the resolution or converting to mpeg4 or divx would really increase the storage, but it sounds like the 942 isn't converting the video (just dumping it). Converting the video would really add to the transfer time.

If they are not converting, it may not be able to download an HD source into the portable player. There also could be problems after the mpeg4 transition (though the transition of SD to mpeg 4 is probably 5 years away).


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Jason Nipp said:


> Next Tech Chat Monday, June 13, 2005 9PM EST


June 13, 2005 -----> is Next Charlie Chat.. (not Next Tech Chat)


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

TNGTony said:


> I want a ringtone of Jim saying "that's exciting!"
> 
> See ya
> Tony


I want one where Charlie says "We realize you want that channel, but unfortunately the programmer is asking too much and we don't want to raise your rates" or we could loop the "there isn't any compelling content" over and over again...

OK, I have to back off the man..... He got me 10 Voom HD channels with 11 more on the way by January....... What will we do when we can't complain anymore?

Just kidding, I know their receivers will give us PLENTY of bugs to gnash our teeth over.....


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Nice recap Sean! Its nice to actually see an actual recap instead of a recap made up of all bullet notes like I have seen elsewhere.
> 
> I am looking forward to getting the Media Viewer on my 942. I saw this technology last year at Team Summit, and liked it VERY much.
> 
> Now add web browsing to the 942 and its almost a perfect machine / home media server. .


I like the bullet list, much better than the cocky attitude from the owner of that other board.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

... that made that site quite popular more likely (cocky attitude) .. putting some food to the table at the same time also, i would imagine 

But hey, if you CAN do it - GO for it! ... Why not... FREE country anyhow 

Just shows you, what sells though... and how human psychology works at the same time.. or how to do it.. based on it (based on human psychology)

No offence.... - was just stating personal thoughts and observations - so like that style/strategy or not, but Credits go to the owner of that site.. (regardless of personal views on it) ..

If you can do it.. and people buy it - Why not .. Go for it


----------



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

David_Levin said:


> re: mini dish viewer.....
> 
> Lowering the resolution or converting to mpeg4 or divx would really increase the storage, but it sounds like the 942 isn't converting the video (just dumping it). Converting the video would really add to the transfer time.


The ARCHOS player that DISH intends to use as the mini dish viewer has the capability of compressing and storing video as MPEG4, the catch is that the recording is done realtime. The 1 gig per hour is if you dump from the STB at USB speed. The best quality MPEG4 that my Archos 380 does is about 300 meg/hr.

--- WCS


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Nice Job Jason.... As to the different formats and styles. Well too each is own. 

I guess some people just feel the need to continue to throw rocks! Not biting! 

The call me Mr Glass. I thought the 942 was a step down from the 921.. hmmmm.  

Wonder if anyone has one of the Dish players in their hot hands.. Sounds like a pretty cool unit for sure.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

AppliedAggression said:


> I like the bullet list, much better than the cocky attitude from the owner of that other board.


Wow you guys must like my posts to repost them over here. 

It was a decent tech chat last night, I just wish they took more calls. They did not seem to take any calls since someone got through and started saying how buggy the 921 was.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

wcswett said:


> The ARCHOS player that DISH intends to use as the mini dish viewer has the capability of compressing and storing video as MPEG4, the catch is that the recording is done realtime. The 1 gig per hour is if you dump from the STB at USB speed. The best quality MPEG4 that my Archos 380 does is about 300 meg/hr.
> 
> --- WCS


If you notice the 7 Inch model they were showing was an Archos branded model, not a rebranded Dish Network unit. 

The problem with the 7 inch model is it costs as much at the 942 does ($699) that may be too much for many folks.


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

Yeah thse units are a good idea, but I just need to ask, do we all really need another propriortary device with a screen? Why not make it a standalone harddrive with a small screen similar to ipod like mp3 player. It could then just have outputs for video and audio that you can hook up to a car's LCD TV, a laptop, a portable DVD player.

It really makes a lot more sense....


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

AppliedAggression said:


> I like the bullet list, much better than the cocky attitude from the owner of that other board.


Me, too! Very easy to read. It looks very intelligent and organized. :righton:


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Laverne said:


> Thanks, Jason.  (I just couldn't miss "24", after having missed half of last week. )
> 
> "use cell phone to download ring tones" What's the point of this?? They're not free, are they? What, the first few are, but then they start charging? Do they have a really good selection or something? Someone please explain to me why I would care to get ringtones from E*. Really, I'd like to know.


Some carriers charge $2.99 per download I think. Who needs cute ringtones?


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Paul Secic said:


> Some carriers charge $2.99 per download I think. Who needs cute ringtones?


Not me. I always liked the standard rings, quite frankly.  Although, I might like to have one of Charlie saying "10 new HD channels, 10 new HD channels". :lol: _That'd_ keep the hillbillies guessing! :rolling:


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> If you notice the 7 Inch model they were showing was an Archos branded model, not a rebranded Dish Network unit.
> 
> The problem with the 7 inch model is it costs as much at the 942 does ($699) that may be too much for many folks.


This unit will only be bought by younger people with perfect sight. A 7" screen is to small for Seniors. Forget the 2.2" version.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

AppliedAggression said:


> Yeah thse units are a good idea, but I just need to ask, do we all really need another propriortary device with a screen? Why not make it a standalone harddrive with a small screen similar to ipod like mp3 player. It could then just have outputs for video and audio that you can hook up to a car's LCD TV, a laptop, a portable DVD player.
> 
> It really makes a lot more sense....


The 7" Archos unit will have standard outputs for video and audio that you can connect to your car's LCD TV, a laptop, portable DVD player, another television, etc...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Why?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

For $699 you can buy a laptop which has a screen about twice as big and you can do computer functions as well.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Actually... my favorite part of the chat was when they introduced the Karaoke channel. No, I don't like Karaoke... but I liked the animated intro segment, where they asked "what do you do with the family"... and they showed a kid throwing popcorn at his sleeping grandmother.

That just struck me as funny. Maybe I was in a mood.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

HDMe said:


> ... and they showed a kid throwing popcorn at his sleeping grandmother....


I'm gonna go off topic here, but what is it with _*them*_ and popcorn? :shrug: I've been recently nauseated by the commercial with the woman dumping the bowl of popcorn over her husband's head! I mean, come on!!  :nono2: :icon_lame

And just to clarify, by "them" I mean E*.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I once had popcorn thrown at me. It was horrible. I had to seek counseling. 

Oh, the inhumanity. :shrug:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I suppose if it was buttered... and the butter wasn't real, but was that fake-butter "sauce"... it could be traumatic.


----------



## NationalSeries (May 12, 2005)

I do actually have the recording on my DVR!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I can't believe its not butter!


----------



## rabiddbstalk (Mar 10, 2005)

M492A said:


> In the overview of the 942, what are they referring to here: "Dish comm., uses power lines to transmit phone, 1 rec will need to be connected still."?


Another dishcomm receiver or you can use a dishcomm modual near a phone jack and just plug it in like a wireless phone jack base.


----------



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> The problem with the 7 inch model is it costs as much at the 942 does ($699) that may be too much for many folks.


My 4 in. AV380 model cost $650 a year ago, albeit with an 80 gig drive, but it was marked down from a higher price due to the impending introduction of the 4XX series. If a video iPod is ever introduced, it will likely cost as much if not more due to the high price of tiny drives and perfect LCDs. Really gives you a feeling for how subsidized the 942 must be to get it out the door for $699.

--- WCS


----------

